# Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!



## 90210 (8. Juli 2014)

*Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*

Ahoi ahoi, 


ich suche guten / sehr guten Wärmeleitkleber, finde leider auch keine Tests


----------



## ebastler (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Guten ärmeleitkleber !*

Vielleicht wirds leichter, wenn du Wärmeleitkleber suchst, statt ärmeleitkleber 

Ich hab bislang nie einen gebraucht, aber von Arctic Silver oder so was hab ich n paar mal was gelesen. Das sollte ein 2-Komponenten-Wärmeleitkleber sein!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Guten ärmeleitkleber !*

Suchst du für dein Backofen ein Ärmeleitkleber  Für CPU oder GPU


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Guten ärmeleitkleber !*

Ich kann Arctic Silver Alumina sehr empfehlen, allerdings immer nur eine kleine Menge zusammenrühren und in Etappen verkleben. Der härtet nämlich sehr schnell aus, hält dafür aber auch bombenfest. 

P.S. Über so einen popeligen Vertipper muss man sich nicht so lustig machen, oder?


----------



## ebastler (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*

Danke Beren, den wollt ich nennen, hab mich nicht mehr an den ganzen Namen erinnert.


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*

Bitte sehr, gern geschehen.  Habe den ja jüngst wieder auf der 290 genutzt, da verrichtet er seine Aufgabe prächtig.


----------



## ebastler (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*

Auf meiner 660Ti hab ich die originale Frontplate draufgelassen, mit den originalen Silikon-Pads. Hab da nix geklebt.


----------



## imdv (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*

Sorry für OT, aber für was genau braucht man Wärmeleitkleber?


----------



## godfather22 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*

z.B. für passive VRM/VRAM Kühler. 

Ich empfehle auch dem Arctic Alumina allerdings klebt der echt wie Beton. Deshalb den Kleber beim anrühren am besten mit normaler WLP "verdünnen". 3:1 WLK:WLP sollte gut gehen. 

Ich hab mich einmal beim aufkleben eines VRAM-Kühlers ein bisschen verklebt und musste das Teil mit einer Zange runterreißen  Man hatte ich schiss


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2014)

Z.B. um die kleine Alu-Ram und Spawakühlerchen bei dem Verbauen von nem Custom-Grakakühler entsprechend an RAM und die Spawas anzupappen.

Pattex sollte laut PCGH übrigens genügen.


----------



## Abductee (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*

Für kleinere Sachen kann man ruhig selbstklebende Wärmeleitpads verwenden.
Ist weniger Arbeit und lässt sich besser entfernen als das Epoxy-Harz.
Man kann auch normale WLP nehmen und am Rand mit Heißkleber einen Punkt setzen.


----------



## SpatteL (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*



imdv schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber für was genau braucht man Wärmeleitkleber?


 Meine Soundkarte(Creative_ X_-_Fi XtremeMusic_) hatte, wenn sie warm wird, Aussetzer.
Da habe ich anfangs blos einen Lüfter darunter gelegt.
Später habe ich aber einen einfachen günstigen WaKü-Block drauf geklebt. Ja, ich habe eine Wassergekühlte Soundkarte.
Läuft seitdem ohne Probleme.
Weiß jetzt aber auch nicht mehr, was für ein Kleber das war, habe damals auch ne weile suchen müssen.
Ne große Auswahl gibt es da ja nicht.
Ich denke aber mal mit  Arctic Silver Alumina kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
Gibt von der auch noch eine Premium Variante, aber ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt!?


----------



## Reflexion (13. August 2014)

*AW: Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*

Pattex 100% Repair Gel... wundere mich das das zeug laut PCGH auch geeignet ist...  der Alu-Ram muss ja die wärme an den passiv kühler abgeben...  nicht das der Kleber Oo


----------



## Abductee (13. August 2014)

*AW: Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*

Wenn du eine 5mm Kleberschicht hast, leitet das auch nicht wirklich.
Aber nur ein dünner Film ist für solche Komponenten überhaupt kein Problem.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die meisten Wärmeleitkleber Bauernfängerei und einem normalen Epoxyharz gleich zu setzen.


----------



## Reflexion (13. August 2014)

*AW: Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*

*Abductee  also kann ich die Alu Ram Steinchen so mit  Pattex 100% Repair Gel drauf donnern ohne Wärmepads?


----------



## Abductee (13. August 2014)

*AW: Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*

Ich würd das hier nehmen, hab ich selber schon verwendet,
Akasa AK-TT12-80 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ansonsten würd ich ein normales doppelseitiges Klebeband nehmen. Das ist in der Regel auch sehr dünn.
Die Deluxe-Variante wäre normale WLP und seitlich mit Heißkleber/Pattex fixieren.


----------



## Thomasin (29. März 2016)

*AW: Suche guten Wärmeleitkleber!*



90210 schrieb:


> Ahoi ahoi,
> 
> 
> ich suche guten / sehr guten Wärmeleitkleber, finde leider auch keine Tests



Versuch es mal mit JoWiLux. Ist ein 2-Komponentenkleber, der mit geringsten Mengen den gewünschten Erfolg bringt.


----------

